# Web Development > ASP.NET bulk dataset in ASP.NET

## psuresh1982

how to update bulk dataset in ASP.NET ?

(One of my friend ask this question to me)

-------------------
suresh

----------


## techy_unknown

hi... your frnd must have asked the question like... "How to do bulk update?"...
as you can update the whole dataset and as this operation updates all the rows of dataset, it is known as bulk update...

coming back to the business....

you can use "Update()" method of DataAdapter which will accept Dataset

Hit following site for more information...
DataAdapter.Update Method (System.Data.Common)


Point to ponder:
Its not advisable to do "bulk" update with the dataset as you may face the problem of concurrency.....

happy programming.....
techy

----------


## psuresh1982

Thanks for your valuable reply....

---------------
suresh

----------

